# Cool nights means Time to smoke cheese.



## link (Sep 26, 2016)

WIth the cooloer nights back it was time to start getting some cheese going for the holidays. I did 8 lbs (4 Sharp Cheddar and 4 Monterey Jack). I used a 12" A-Maze-N Tube in my Ceramic egg grill and used Beech pellets for the first time with cheese (hope it is good).

This all smoked for 2 1/2 hours.













20160925_185840_1474933853037_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 26, 2016


















20160926_195136_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 26, 2016





 













20160926_195136_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 26, 2016


















20160926_195136_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 26, 2016


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 27, 2016)

L, Looks like you have some tasty treats for the holidays!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 27, 2016)

How nice to get the stash back!

Were still waiting on the cooler weather down here.

Probably late November before I can smoke any cheese.

I'm hoarding what I have left from last winter.

Al


----------



## link (Sep 27, 2016)

I know what you mean Al, I am completely out. and I usually wait about two months before opening so I still have to wait.

link


----------



## brickguy221 (Sep 29, 2016)

How many hrs should cheese be smoked and what is the best kind wood pellets to use???

I bought some sharp cheddar cheese today and want to try it for the first time.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2016)

Still too hot here. But that's supposed to change next week. Calling for lows in the mid 20's! Brrrr!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2016)

Brickguy221 said:


> How many hrs should cheese be smoked and what is the best kind wood pellets to use???
> 
> I bought some sharp cheddar cheese today and want to try it for the first time.



2-4 hours. Really depends on the wood you use and the cheese. Then you need to let it rest a good 4-8 weeks before trying it. 

Mild woods work the best, any of your fruit or nut woods work well. apple, peach, cherry pecan, alder, maple are all good choices.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 29, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Still too hot here. But that's supposed to change next week. Calling for lows in the mid 20's! Brrrr!


Isn't that bizarre? It was in the upper 80s and low 90s here last week and now highs are in the 70s with lows in the low 50s. Talk about temperature shock. Sorry to hear about the mid 20s! Not ready for that at all lol!


----------



## venture (Sep 30, 2016)

Good job! Nice to have that going.

A neighbor gave me three pounds of Gouda from his trip to the Netherlands.

Monday I will smoke it either early morning or late night.  He doesn't know it, but he will get it back as a gift.  His family loves smoked cheese.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## disco (Oct 4, 2016)

Great looking cheese!

Disco


----------



## link (Oct 7, 2016)

Venture said:


> Good job! Nice to have that going.
> 
> A neighbor gave me three pounds of Gouda from his trip to the Netherlands.
> 
> ...


Wow, that sounds great. Smoked Gouda is awesome.


----------

